# Couple of Photos



## Mart (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey, I've been struggling to get any good photos recently, so i thought i'd share the 0.01% i was happy with. I guess in a nutshell i wanted this photo to portray helplessness and imprisonment. For me this scene reminded me of some days where you just feel distant from everything, like your behind a glass wall or something. 






I saw this and had to take a photo, i doubt i'll ever see and upside down rainbow ever again.





Some mroe trees




Let me know what you think,
Mart.


----------



## Mercury149 (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW. Great Pics!


----------



## Foffen (Oct 2, 2005)

The first one is totally amazing!!


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 2, 2005)

Mart said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been struggling to get any good photos recently, so i thought i'd share the 0.01% i was happy with. I guess in a nutshell i wanted this photo to portray helplessness and imprisonment. For me this scene reminded me of some days where you just feel distant from everything, like your behind a glass wall or something.


 
The exact reason why I love art so much.  So much room for personal interpretation.  To me, this photo represents the dawning of a new day... a new light.


----------



## megapaws (Oct 2, 2005)

I really like the first image... the long shadows are do seem very confining. nice work


----------



## tat2me2 (Oct 2, 2005)

the colors in the first and third are great. i like those two. im sorry, but the second is a little cliche for me...


----------



## Chiller (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice.  I really dig that first shot.


----------



## scoob (Oct 3, 2005)

cool pics!! the first one is my favorite  :thumbup:


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the first one the best, I bet it will look great in b&w too

AR


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 3, 2005)

That first one is quite amazing. I like the play of light and shadow and the harsh contrasts. I agree with AR that it offers itself readily to a conversion into black and white, but I also like the colours here!


----------



## photo gal (Oct 3, 2005)

that first one rocks!  : )


----------



## micatlady (Oct 3, 2005)

Love #1 the shadows of the fence really draw me in. Was #2 a sundog?


----------



## Mart (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all the kind comments. 

Soraiden- I agree, t'is strange how the same photo can evoke opposite feelings.
A.Rotshtein- I havn't tried converting the first one to black and white yet, will give it a go and see how it looks. Will share if it turns out ok.
Tat2Me2- Hahaha so true, i'm not a big fan of it either.
Megapaws,Digital Matt,LaFoto,Photo gal- Cheers.
Micatlady- Thanks, btw whats a sun dog?

Update: Here are 2 photographs taken over the past couple of days. Again, let me know what you think.

 		Woke up to a misty morning today and i couldn't resist going out and taking a few pics.




This was a b*stard to shoot. Firstly i had to get there, which is 30 miles away. Then i had to make sure i was there around 8:00 am which is too early for me at the best of times. The reason behind the early rise is because swans, ducks and other lake dwellers like to ruin the perfect falt surface that formed over night, so you have to get there before they do. You also have to pray to the sky gods that you get a glimpse of blue.


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Oct 5, 2005)

This is a really neat image.  It works very well in B&W and sets a very nice stage.  I'd vote for this as a Best of Show in most competitions I have judged.  'Nough said.

www.jefferyraymond.com


----------



## micatlady (Oct 5, 2005)

Mart said:
			
		

> Micatlady- Thanks, btw whats a sun dog?



                 [size=+1] *Sundogs* [/size]      mock suns or parhelia                      Sundogs, also known as mock suns or "parhelia", are a pair of brightly colored spots, one on either side of the sun.


 I guess its easier for me to post a link to the explaination than to actually explain it. I've been dying to capture one of film and haven't had any luck. 
Here's info on them SunDogs


----------



## Mart (Oct 5, 2005)

Looking at that website i'm pretty sure it was a sundog, The one in my pic was above the sun. Are these things rare?


----------



## micatlady (Oct 5, 2005)

Mart said:
			
		

> Looking at that website i'm pretty sure it was a sundog, The one in my pic was above the sun. Are these things rare?



They happen quite a bit, but you really have to be in the right spot at the right time as sometimes they are only their for a minute. I think they are more common in the northern (or extreme southern - hence cooler) latitudes. They're really cool to see. There was a big one earlier this year, I had the camera but couldn't get off the highway quick enough to get the shot.  One of these days! You should be happy you got that one. www.spaceweather.com has some galleries of different space/weather photos (escpecially cool auroras) that people send in. If you liked the sundogs you'd probably like that stuff too. Congrats again on the catch.


----------



## Mart (Oct 6, 2005)

I am happy, even if it looks a little cheesy.Thanks for the info micatlady.


----------

